# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour du lịch Nam Ninh - Trung Quốc tết 2012 Hoàn Hảo travel

## nguyenhaonsc

HH - QT 02: HÀ NỘI - NAM NINH - LẠNG SƠN

(Lịch trình: 3 ngày / 2 đêm -> Sử dụng thông hành, đi bằng ô tô)


NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - NAM NINH (Ăn: Trưa, Chiều)

06h00’: Xe và HDV của công ty Hoàn Hảo travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, đ*ưa đoàn đi cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan. làm thủ tục đi Nam Ninh. Đoàn ăn trưa tại thị trấn Bằng Tường. Đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành đến Nam Ninh bằng con đường cao tốc mới “Trung Quốc – Asean”.Đến Nam Ninh đoàn thăm quan công viên Nam Hồ.Trung tâm hội chợ thương mại Trung Quốc- Asean.Ăn tối, Đoàn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi, tự do tham quan mua sắm tại trung tâm thành phố Nam Ninh , mua sắm tại phố đi bộ, phố ẩm thực đêm, hoặc mua sắm tại các siêu thị nh*ư Wal - Mart Super Center, Electronic Plaza... Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Peng Jiing*** hoặc tương đương.


NGÀY 02: NAM NINH (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)

Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Sau khi ăn sáng xe đưa đoàn tham quan khu du lịch Thanh Tú Sơn- cảnh đẹp tự nhiên với Công viên Trung tâm, Chùa Quan Âm ngôi chùa nổi tiếng Trung Quốc, T***ượng Phật Ngọc, Tư***ợng Quan Vân Tr***ường bằng đồng,thăm Tháp Đầu Ph***ượng, Chùa Thái Lan, Tháp Long T***ượng… Đoàn tham quan nhà thuốc. Đoàn ăn trư*a, nghỉ ngơi về khách sạn. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do đi mua sắm tại Bách hoá Đại Lầu Triều D*ương và Khu chợ Hoà Bình mới hoặc mua sắm trên khu phố đi bộ Xing Ning với giá cả rất tốt để mang về dùng, hoặc mua quà tặng cho người thân. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Peng Jing *** hoặc tương đương.


NGÀY 03: NAM NINH - HÀ NỘI (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa)

7h30: Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe ô tô đưa quý khách về Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục nhập cảnh về Việt Nam. Xe đón Quý khách tại cửa khẩu về thành phố Lạng Sơn. Đoàn Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Trung Xuân, thưởng thức đặc sản Vịt quay Bắc Kinh, cải làn, quý khách nghỉ ngơi, xe đưa đoàn mua sắm tại chợ Đông Kinh. 15h xe đón Quý khách xuất phát về điểm xuất phát, chia tay đoàn kết thúc chương trình. Xin hẹn gặp lai !


GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: ....USD

Áp dụng cho đoàn 10 khách trở lên

* Bao gồm:

- Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02 ng**ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3người/phòng.

- Các bữa ăn theo ch*ư*ơng trình (08 món chính + một canh)

- Ph***ương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe ôtô du lịch máy lạnh đời mới

- Thủ tục XNC Trung Quốc, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa một lần mỗi điểm.

- H***ướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt nhiệt tình.

- Bảo hiểm du lịch tại Trung Quốc mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.

- Nước uống trên xe 0,5 lít/ ngày.

* Không bao gồm:

- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT...

* Ghi chú:

- Quý khách cần nộp CMT bản gốc còn thời hạn trong vòng 15 năm + 01 bản phôtô + 05 ảnh 4*6 (ảnh chụp trên nền trắng). Trẻ em nộp 01 bản sao giấy khai sinh (có dấu đỏ) và 05 ảnh 4*6, nộp trư*ớc ngày khởi hành ít nhất 05 ngày làm việc.

- Giá trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế

- Trẻ em dư*ới 3 tuổi thu 40% 3 - d*ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour (ngủ cùng ng*ười lớn); từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng ng*ười lớn

- Giá trên áp dụng cho doàn khởi hành từ Hà Nội

- Đoàn 15 ng*ười lớn trở lên mới có HDV Việt Nam theo đoàn .
LH: Hoan Hao Travel
Tel: 0466848318 - Hot: 0906404986

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin du lich tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin du lich tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin tour tet Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour tet Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch l

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

upppp tin Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## vantienoi

cái này đc nè  :Smile:  trung quốc ,chưa đi lân nào ,phải liên hệ để đăt vé thui

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lich hoàn hảo travel Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour nam ninhDu lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lịch nam ninh Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------

